# Support-Ende: Wer nutzt noch Windows 7 als primäres OS?



## Bonkic (14. Januar 2020)

*Support-Ende: Wer nutzt noch Windows 7 als primäres OS?*

heute endet bekanntlich nach über 10 jahren der support für windows 7. es wird fortan also nicht nur keine content-, sondern - anders als verschiedentlich zu lesen - auch keine sicherheitsupdates mehr geben. ein umstieg ist also dringend anzuraten. dabei nutzt laut steam hardware survey noch ein gutes drittel win 7! erstaunlicherweise ist der anteil zuletzt (angeblich) sogar noch um etwa 14% angestiegen, während win 10 im selben maße verloren hat. erklären kann ich mir das nicht, um ehrlich zu sein. vielleicht nur ein fehler in der aufstellung? - wie dem auch sei; fakt ist jedenfalls, dass noch ein erklecklicher teil der pc-user noch mit win7 unterwegs ist. wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## Bast3l (14. Januar 2020)

Ich habe die Weihnachtspause u.a. dazu genutzt, alle Rechner bei uns die noch auf 7 liefen auf 10 umzustellen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Januar 2020)

Ich bin seit der Möglichkeit des kostenlosen Upgrades bei Win10. 
Dafür wurde mein dienstliches Notebook erst im Dezember von 7 auf 10 geändert.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Januar 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin seit der Möglichkeit des kostenlosen Upgrades bei Win10.



Dito.


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2020)

Aufgrund der Hardware die ich nutze musste ich auf Win 10 zwangsupgraden da das Ersatzmainboard das ich 2018 einbauen liess Bios seitig nur ab Win 8 läuft


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2020)

Ich verstehe auch die Win 7 Apologeten nicht. Win 10 ist in allen Bereichen so viel besser und moderner und braucht sogar weniger Resourcen. Das ist nur mit "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht" zu verstehen, von den paar Ausnahmen mal abgesehen, wo jemand Win 7 unbedingt für eine spezielle Software benötigt, die ohne Aufwand so nicht auf Win 10 laufen würde.


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch die Win 7 Apologeten nicht. Win 10 ist in allen Bereichen so viel besser und moderner und braucht sogar weniger Resourcen. Das ist nur mit "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht" zu verstehen, von den paar Ausnahmen mal abgesehen, wo jemand Win 7 unbedingt für eine spezielle Software benötigt, die ohne Aufwand so nicht auf Win 10 laufen würde.



Das liegt an der öffentlichen Meinung und wie drüber berichtet wird  von allen Websiten die mit PC Technik sich beschäftigen.

Überall wurde berichtet das Win10 Probleme macht - manche Updates haben PC Bios komplett zerschossen oder erforderten eine Neuinstallation.
https://twitter.com/Gronkh/status/1181997443120074752

Win 10 hatte extrem Probleme mit Game Capture und hat sie immer noch teilweise was für Streamer und YT kompliziert ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2020)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das liegt an der öffentlichen Meinung und wie drüber berichtet wird  von allen Websiten die mit PC Technik sich beschäftigen.
> 
> Überall wurde berichtet das Win10 Probleme macht - manche Updates haben PC Bios komplett zerschossen oder erforderten eine Neuinstallation.
> https://twitter.com/Gronkh/status/1181997443120074752
> ...



Windows 10 zerschießt sicher keine Mainboards, da hat der Mainboard-Hersteller Mist gebaut. Passiert ja ständig, z.B. bei Festplatten-BIOSen, wo die dann alle zeitgleich den Dienst verweigern.

Wer benutzt das Windows Game Capture? Und Win 7 hatte sowas ja gar nicht. Und andere Capture Software wie OBS hat keinerlei Probleme mit Win 10.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2020)

Jede Ära geht eben mal zu Ende und es gibt keinen Grund noch auf Win 7 zu setzen, außer wie schon gesagt bei ganz spezieller Software wo dann auch meist der Entwickler vergessen hat diese dann auch Win 10 tauglich zu machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2020)

Mein Sohn hat von seiner Tante noch so ein Uralt-Medion-Notebook mit Win7 drauf. Theoretisch müsste ich es auch upgraden, aber das Teil kriecht bereits damit so langsam vor sich hin, da wird auch Win10 keine Wunder bewirken.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat von seiner Tante noch so ein Uralt-Medion-Notebook mit Win7 drauf. Theoretisch müsste ich es auch upgraden, aber das Teil kriecht bereits damit so langsam vor sich hin, da wird auch Win10 keine Wunder bewirken.



Weiß man nicht, Win 10 ist halt merklich genügsamer als Win 7. Z.B. reichen 4GB RAM wunderbar aus, bei Win7 sollte man lieber 8GB ansetzen.


----------

